# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  ndim

## ergyst

kush mund te me tregoj si te instaloj audion ne windows xp  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Neteorm

www.youtube.com

----------


## user010

audio drivers?

besoj duke shkuar tek web site i prodhuesit (intel, asus etj)

hwinfo32/64 eshte nje program i mire per hardware info, pra te gjesh modelin e hardware qe ke

----------

